# Has Anyone Tried a Natural Cycle?



## accadia (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi
I would love some advice.  We are desperate to have more children and have a lovely little boy but after 7 years of trying, many Ivf's, blighted ovums, endo etc we have begun to realise that maybe it just isn't going to be.The last consultant I saw told us " not to bother" but I don't want to give up.  I have recently read a fair amount about Prof Nargund at Create Health and the natural cycle where you don't have any meds and would like to hear from anyone who has been to the clinic and tried a natural cycle IVF.  I am not keen on taking any more drugs so like the idea of it but I also have a really low AMH at 1.5 so wondering whether to just not chance it and go for DE instead.
Thanks.


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Hi Accadia, 

I read your post and just had to reply, I did try natural cycle IVF with Create Health in Winbledon/Colliers wood on our 4th IVF cycle. Dr Nagund had recommended this plan of action because in her words 'it was the def of madness to continue doing the same thing again and again expecting diff results' she did not order any further investigations - these were done after our Creat Health 4th treatment using a clinic in Epsom and it was found I had quite pronounced immune issues! 

Unfortunately I did not have a good experience with Creat Health, the team I was working with found my dominant follicle was on my right ovary and since it's in an awkward position they wanted to abandon the cycle. Now as I mentioned this was my 4th cycle and in the previous 3 cycles done at 2 different clinics - on each of these occasions it was mentioned that my right ovary was awkward but each time my dominant follicles were on the right and each time the clinic accessed the right ovary with no trouble. I had to fight and argue and eventually insist on a different team within Create Health to take over my care. All added stress I did not need! 

I was given a new team who were happy to access my right ovary and on egg collection day they took me in to theatre half an hour late - before I even went under aneasthetic the scan showed my follicle had burst only to find that I had ovulated already and my one egg was lost!  

I left absolutely devasted of course and had to ring weeks later to enquire after the refund due to me only to find the nurse told me they had 'archived' my folder already! In addition to this they refused to refund me the cost of egg collection even though it was not my fault that I was taken into theatre late!

As you can tell I did not have a good experience with them, but I am sure there r ladies out there who have had good experiences....

One thing I def learnt from the experience though is it is more confirting to me to have my hopes pinned on more than just one egg! 😀

I wish you luck whatever you decide, if only we had a little glass ball to see the future it would be so much easier to make these diff decisions! Good luck!


----------



## Steph2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

accadia
Hi there, I'm currently in the 2ww of a natural cycle at ARGC. I found Create disorganised and unresponsive but I have heard good things about their results. I'll keep you posted on results!
Lucky 
How was Czech clinic? My AMH was around 1 last time it was checked and I'm not a good responder to stims. Would you recommend them?
steph x


----------



## accadia (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi
Gosh Luckyinlove I can't thank you enough for taking the time to tell me your experience, It is dreadful, I can't believe how they behaved, One thing I have learnt is that most of these clinics are good at the initial consult when they want to get you in and take your money but then things can change dramatically.  I am dubious about a natural cycle but I don't want to take meds anymore, are there any other clinics that you know of that do natural cycle, I did not know ARGC did it so will look into them carefully.
You are so right about the crystal ball if only ............


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Hi Accadia,  
I have heard brilliant things about ARGC as well as the New Life Clinic in Epsom which is where I had my immune issues tested, the director of New Life used to work for ARGC so he has brought all his knowledge with him and they have really good success rates. The only reason I didn't go to new life in the end was the cost, I went with Reproneda in the Czech Republic instead  

Hi Steph thanks for asking about my cycle with Repromeda, I am on day 15 if my 2ww (you got it - AF should have arrived yesterday!!!!) I have been given strict instructions not to test though till tue/wed next week when I will be 5 days overdue and although I am agonising over doing a test I am terrified of getting a neg result just because it was too early so I am just enjoying the fact that I am late.  Progesterone has never been able to keep my cycle at bay before, I am usually able to set my clock by my AF even during previous IVF cycles so fingers crossed! 

As to the actual cycle it was a fraction of the cost, hubby and I combined a two week holiday with the cycle and the EC and ET were by far the smoothest, least painful of all of my cycles. I usually get bleeding and cramps from both procedures but none at all this time  

I see Steph that you are also on your two week wait? How are you coping with it? When is your test day? I wish you all the luck with it !!!


----------



## Steph2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

hi Lucky - that sounds very positive, fingers crossed. May well have a think about the Czech clinic if we're not successful this time round. My OTD is next Weds and its driving me nuts - last time i was absolutely convinced that it was a no - to the extent I sobbed after the blood test because for me, that was it - and then we got the call to say it was positive, and i realised i knew nothing! So I'm trying not to over-analyse symptoms / lack of symptoms.........and staying away from the pee sticks. X


----------



## Duck007 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello Accadia, 
My latest pregnancy resulted from my very first natural IVF cycle (absolutely no stims).  I am currently 7 months pregnant.  I think my chances of success were boosted by having a hysteroscopy with endometrial biopsy beforehand.  

My cycle was with Nurture, Nottingham.  Compared with my previous long protocol cycles the natural cycle was a breeze.  They harvested just one egg but the quality must have been good because it went on to produce a grade 1 embryo (a much better result than with high dose long protocol).  I had paid for a block of three cycles but one Natural Cycle at my clinic costs £1800 + drugs (approx. £200) and this INCLUDES the ICSI FEE!  The good thing about natural IVF is that you don't need to wait in IVF limboland between cycles.  You can just start your next cycle straight away.  

I read a research paper which suggested that natural IVF can be beneficial compared with stimulated cycles because of improved embryo quality and better uterine receptivity.
My natural IVF cycles were going to be my last attempts to use my own eggs before opting for donor eggs.  I am so very glad that I gave natural IVF a chance.  

If you do decide on natural IVF I would recommend that you make sure you are given cetrotide to prevent ovulation.  One lady who had natural IVF without cetrotide ovulated before collection and, as you can imagine, was devastated at the missed opportunity.  

xxx


----------



## Steph2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Duck, congrats to you - you must be thrilled to bits. Great to hear positive news. Unfortunately, we found out today that we weren't successful but maybe we'll have another go and we'll get lucky. x


----------



## LouLou45 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello Luckyinluv,

I was so interested to read your post re. Create as I had a very similar experience there. I was also told my dominant follicle was in my awkward ovary and my cycles were abandoned month after month. Unfortunately its the only clinic I've used so I did not have your valuable previous clinic experience. Reading that you had sucessful EC from your awkward ovary both prior and post Create has lifted me so much-I had almost given up on IVF until I read this. Would you mind sharing which clinics managed to access your awkward ovary with no issue please? I have been trying to find out a clinic where doctors are skilled at accessing awkward ovaries but have yet to do so. 

I read your Fertility friends' signature and it is wonderful to hear you had a BFP on 26 Oct, wishing you all the very best. xxx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Duck007

What was you drug regime and protocol ?


----------

